# Gorge and Stuff



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday (5-24) was a long day full of road hours, new sights, rain, fishing, and a bit of a surprise.

The plan was to meet a friend from work at Sheep Creek Bay around 9:00am. Having never been to Flaming Gorge before, I made sure to have the family loaded and out the door by 5:45.

We took the I-80 route to the northeast, as suggested, and arrived just a little after we'd hoped to (which is pretty good for us, as a troop). It wasn't too long before we were on the boat and enjoying the striking beauty of Sheep Creek Bay and some of Horseshoe Canyon.




























What I wouldn't give to get dropped off out here in my tube! The sheer canyon walls and fascinating rock formations could entertain me for weeks, fishing aside.




























Just awesome.



















The people we went with had been there for two days already and had only tallied a total of 1 rainbow the entire time. The weather was very unpredictable with heavy rains at one moment and sunshine the next.

I long-lined a Cripplure with bright pink sides while occasionally casting a rainbow kastmaster toward the cliffs, sometimes swapping one for the other. My wife did the same, when possible. The down rigger had a pink squid about a foot behind a small dodger at about 35 feet down, where fish were being marked. Another rod had lead core line out about 10 colors, trolling a gray sparkle tube jig.

None of us got a bite.

After letting my long-line sink for a bit during a brief stop, I reeled in to see one fish following my rainbow kastmaster about 20 feet down in the crystal clear water. It looked like a good sized rainbow or kokanee (not too sure) but it lost interest once it got closer to the boat.

We ended up going back to the dock after a couple of hours for a break and realized that our hosts were quite tired and ready to go home. While munching on some tasty chicken salad wraps I had prepared, we bid them thanks and farewell.

We were very grateful for the opportunity to get out on the boat with some people who knew their way around the lake. It's too bad the weather wasn't cooperating and the fishing hadn't been better for us.

The day was still pretty young and we debated our next move. The shoreline was already littered with people and the rain started falling, so shore fishing there didn't seem like the best idea. Hitting the Green below the dam sounded fun, but it didn't seem like much of a family activity, plus there was sure to be a crowd to tangle with.

We knew there were plenty of waters on the way home if we were to go through Vernal, so off we went with an open agenda.

Let me just say that the drive through the far eastern edge of the Uintas is a real treat for the eyes. What a great area to take a drive! The tall evergreens and higher altitude helped to subdue the bitter, skunky taste in our mouths that the Gorge had left us with. Add to that a couple of sleeping kids and, well, it was a really pleasant trip.

Coming down the mountain and overlooking the great expanse of land below, we could see some water in several directions. We decided to have a look at Red Fleet and were awed by the incredible landscape of the surrounding area:














































What a neat place! If I were a dinosaur, I'd live there too.

I must admit that I hadn't planned on driving this route and hadn't studied up on the waters. When we rolled up to the pay window at the State Park, I asked the attendant what species were present in the lake to which he responded "Mostly bluegill".

This was a bit of a turnoff since I was after trout, plus I remembered the situation with the invasive mussels at Red Fleet. Turns out, the attendant steered us wrong since rainbows are stocked every year there. Like I said, I was unprepared and hadn't done my homework to know better. We didn't fish at Red Fleet.

Just down the road, I turned in to Steinaker State Park, where I specifically remembered reading about rainbows being stocked. With the fee paid, I set up shop near the boat ramp (wife and kids stayed in the car while it lightly sprinkled rain).

In hopes of catching ANYTHING, I pitched a brass kastmaster. It's never a bad lure to feel out a new lake with since it can entice a strike from almost any species and it can cover a lot of water.

The rain started coming down pretty hard, but I was at a juncture where my "give-a-****" was history and fishing was the only thing that mattered. Within a few minutes, the rain subsided and a lucky cast brought in a tiny planter rainbow.

At last, a fish on the line! It may not have been big, but it was something to chase off the skunk and it was appreciated. A fish of this size was destined for release, but as I brought it closer, something funny caught my eye. A little blue tag hung from the back of this fish, right behind the dorsal. Peculiar...

Closer inspection told me that I'd found a lucky fish! The tag said "Winner" on it and I had apparently stumbled into a contest that I wasn't aware of.

Cool!



















After catching and releasing another tiny rainbow, the rain came back with force and it was time to see what this little fish had in store for me.

It seems as though a local radio station in Vernal had a little contest going on and the prizes are mailed out at a later date. I'm unsure what this prize may be, but it's kind of exciting to win something, especially after a day of such dismal fishing. My info was taken down at the State Park booth and after my initial prize, my name will also be entered into a drawing for something bigger, which will take place in late August.

By now, my wife was quite tired and just wanted to get home. The rain chased us off and I couldn't talk my lady into letting me hit any other spots on the way home. The journey came to an end after taking a gigantic loop around the Uintas.

Our huge day trip left us thrilled with all of the new country we saw, tired from all the travel, optimistic about our surprise contest entry, and our odometer 419 miles older.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report LOAH, Sorry the fish didnt co-operatewith you on this trip. Dont give up on the lake completely, there are some monsters in there. Even with the fish not biting, the gorge is one of my favorite lakes. That sure was alot of driving for a day


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now thats a great post!!! Thanks for shareing that. welcome to my neck of the woods. thats where me and my family camp. thanks for taking us there without us even going.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, there's no way I'm giving up on the Gorge. Just being there is good enough, but I've definitely got a score to settle there now.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next time you go get a hold of me and i will tell you of a few more lakes up there with great fishing. From your first post before you went i thought you where just fishing the Gorge. Sorry...


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Loah,
I always enjoy your photography and descriptions. It brought back many memories since I used to hunt and fish that area. The areas you described beginng with the Uintas and ending with Steinaker are all good places. As I'm sure you know, there are many more that you passed heading down Hwy 40. I'm not sure you haven't missed your calling though. Perhaps photographing scenery and writing for a travel magazine would utilize some skills that are definitely apparent. However, you would have to agree to still shoot some pictures and verbage to the forum.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, Wilford. That would be the best career a guy like me could have.

Hey look! I'm finally getting paid to fish. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The good thing about the Gorge area is the scenery for sure!
Study the area more for your next trip.
There are several small lakes there that are stocked with trout.
Sheep Creek Lake is a great place to do some C&R fishing for big Cutthroat Trout. East Park has a bunch of planter Bows and so does Brownie Lake.
If you ever try fishing the Green, below the dam, remember that you have to park up in an upper lot and walk down a trail to the water.
It's a nice trail down but it's steep back up.
Little ones will have a struggle going back up.
You can walk up yourself, get the car and drive to the water and pick everyone up there.

I have used my float tube on the Gorge right out of Cedar Springs boat ramp and caught Bows and Kokanee. Vertical jig Buzz Bombs for them.
The Gorge offers about everything that one could want as far as camping, fishing and sight seeing goes.
It's one of my favorite places on this beautiful earth.
Be sure to go back when you have more time,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

nice I love the area thanks for sharing the pictures and the report, need to make a return trip and show the gorge who's boss... Can't wait to hear what you have won..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Can't wait to hear what you have won..


I know the feeling...

Millsite had a tagged fish contest awhile back and I think they had cash prizes of between 50 and 500 dollars, although I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to hear what you have won..
> ...


maybe it's a free gorge burger next visit :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My wife said it's a t-shirt. :lol: 

It's all sponsored by a radio station and my prize or gift certificate will be mailed to me. My name is entered into a drawing for over $3500 in grand prizes. I must be present (at a park in Vernal) to win the biggest of those grand prizes.

Sounds like a good excuse to go see Fantasy Canyon in August and then go to the park, eh? Maybe I'll fish one of the other puddles in the area while I'm at it.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

LOAH, that was a great story and the pictures are great as well.
Thanks for the report, good luck on the prize.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> If you ever try fishing the Green, below the dam, remember that you have to park up in an upper lot and walk down a trail to the water.
> It's a nice trail down but it's steep back up.
> Little ones will have a struggle going back up.
> You can walk up yourself, get the car and drive to the water and pick everyone up there.


LOAH, you can avoid the steep hike by fishing at Little Hole. It is 8 miles down river from the dam and is a large parking area right on the river. There is a trail that goes from Little Hole all the way up to the dam and put in. Very bank fishing friendly.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

You are just like me LOAH, I love to take pics of not only the fish but the scenery. I made my first trip up to the green river last year and it's absolutely beautiful up that way! Sorry you didn't kill the fish, but looks like you got a good consolation prize! Thanks for the awesome report bro!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear the poor fishing, the gorge can do that. To bad the bows weren't sitting on the ramps that would have been a riot for you! There are lots of options up that way to fish, but hopefully the gorge doesn't keep slapping you around like deer creek does... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Gorge also has a bunch of smallmouth bass that are fairly easy to catch when the trout aren't biting. Pitch various colors of tube jigs toward the rocky walls until you find a color that works. Most of them aren't very big, but it beats getting skunked!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking through your pictures, there is a rock sitting at the top of the cliffs in #6 that would be a riot to push over the edge. :lol: 

I remember last year there was a contest in what 3 or so lakes up there, but when I read on the follow up I seem to remember that nobody had really turned any of the tagged fish in? They said in an article that maybe the word didn't really get out as well as they had hoped...I wonder if this is a different/new fishing contest? or if it is sort of a continuation of the one that bombed last year? Either way, pretty cool to catch a winner fish-you really deserve it with all the hours you put in to your fishing.


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 5, 2008)

Red Fleet has one less 5 lb brown in it. My husband caught that about 4 yr ago. :lol: 
It also has some nice LMB in it. :wink: 
And of recent, walleye. The request is that you take the walleye out, as they are an unplanned occurrance.  
Yup, also has bluegill, and rainbow. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Have you replaced Sonia's rod yet? :wink:


Plenty of rods in the closet. It was the reel that we really needed. She's all set. 8)

REPETER -

The lady in the booth (State Park Booth) said that this in an '09 contest and the first 50 people to turn in a tag are eligible for the prizes. She also said that she hadn't heard of anyone turning one in yet, so...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey!! When did you go to the Gorge??? :shock: 

Well...crap...LOAH !! Glad you got up there, and yes, you will have to go back to claim you're prize....I could drive you and stuff.. *\-\* 

Nice pictures and story....thanks !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

SS -

I fully intend to spank some fin next time, especially since I will fish it by my own instincts.

.45 -

Apparently, I love to drive. :shock: Look at my route:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uh....LOAH, I think you're missing some of the best part of the drive... :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No kidding! All of that to northern stuff was a real sleeper until I hit the goblin looking stuff around Burnt Fork, WY. From the Gorge down to Red Fleet was incredible.

The Uintas go without saying. My wife couldn't believe that 'those mountains to the right' were all part of the same range and that we'd driven completely around them. 

That's got to be my longest day trip to date.


----------

